# Long acting slin & hgh protocol



## strongboes (Mar 17, 2009)

Does anyone have a view on the best way to use long acting slin specifically Lantus, with gh.

I will shortly be using lantus on a rebound cycle and will possibly use on a long term basis. I am aware of the user reports and protocol of using fast acting slin/gh combo post workout, is it still desirable to use gh pwo whilst on long acting?

Regards


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I just have levemere after breakfast..And gh 16iu,s e3d..Sometimes have 4iu,s fast slin after meals...All after breakfast


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i have read people getting good results shooting the gh before bed then lantus in the morning.


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm coming to the end of a three month trial of lantus, worked up to 30iu per day, taken first thing, before any food.

Ran out of gh end of second month, having been taking it PWO, and have since gained considerable amount of body fat, with diet the same!! 

Lantus however, great!! Am recently off loooooooong cycle, having crashed due to source letting me down for PCT. But, with the Lantus thrown in the mix, have kept almost all of previous gains, arms possibly even fractionally bigger!! A few people have commented as such in the gym. Could just be the Lantus makes muscles very full when they're being worked.

And most importantly, no sign of any hypo, even when unable to eat for much of the day. :thumb:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

strongboes said:


> Does anyone have a view on the best way to use long acting slin specifically Lantus, with gh.
> 
> I will shortly be using lantus on a rebound cycle and will possibly use on a long term basis. I am aware of the user reports and protocol of using fast acting slin/gh combo post workout, is it still desirable to use gh pwo whilst on long acting?
> 
> Regards


How much gh are you planning on using?


----------



## strongboes (Mar 17, 2009)

StephenC said:


> How much gh are you planning on using?


Have to see what funds allow, may use ghrp/cjc with, or instead of gh.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

> I'm coming to the end of a three month trial of lantus, worked up to 30iu per day, taken first thing, before any food.


Nice experience you have had!

I went hypo several times over my 2 week lantus run a few weeks ago.

2 hours after training a big body part like back or legs i went hypo each and every time and needed to eat a ton to feel ok again.

That said i am very sensitive to the effects of slin both natural and otherwise.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

It seems some go hypo a alot some not much.I train legs or back come home and sleep 2 hours and i,m fine.I go hypo if i dont eat for 5 hours due to work but very rarely. on 8 months or less of using i,ve gone hypo 4 times,I do go hypo from gh if have,nt had for a month or so,Its dif people react dif to drugs.I,m licky slin i,m ok with i can go to 40iu,s levemere but dont do it much as i get same results off 30iu,


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

con, you are not any gear at the same time as slin? you are more sensitive to slin with out gear do you think this is the reason for the hypo? (im no slin expert btw lol)


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> con, you are not any gear at the same time as slin? you are more sensitive to slin with out gear do you think this is the reason for the hypo? (im no slin expert btw lol)


Well i had never considered that to be honest mate

You are probably right....


----------

